# camping in amsterdam????



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi im wanting to go to amsterdam in my motorhome in first week in feb.
could anyone recomend a campsite as close to amsterdam as possible.. many thanks,


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

This is the only one I know of, never been there.

http://www.gaaspercamping-amsterdam.nl/nl/index.html


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi thanks for that but i need a campsite thats open all year


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.campingzeeburg.nl/index.html is open all year but it's a bit of a hole.

gaasper is my favourite, however like you say, it's closed.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks richs2000 thats not open in feb thanks anyway...


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Clayton,

don't worry: Camping Zeeburg is open all-year. The other two, Gaasper and Vliegenbos, are closed in Winter.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

bump.. sorry pleas help if you can. i need to find a campsite as near as posible to amsterdam that is open all year thanks


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Any campsite that is near to the public transport system is 'near' to Amsterdam - driving is would be a nightmare and parking is difficult

8)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Camping Zeeburg is opem all year. It is not the best but a 20 minute walk to City centre or the tram stops almost outside. You can buy multi-day tickets at the site for a very good price. Gaasper is a lovely site but was just closing for winter when we were last there.


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

The public transport is so good you can stay in different cities and be only a short train ride away. Some backpackers stay in Utrecht as its a lot cheaper then get the train in, last train back is midnight (ish). 
Check out http://www.ns.nl/pages/index.html and choose english at the top


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually they go right through the night...


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would recommend camping Zeeburg. I have stayed there 5 times in the last few years and found it to be fine. They have built some new shower blocks a few years back and transport to the centre of Amsterdam takes about 15 minutes. We use our moped and can be at central station in around 8 minutes using the moped lanes.

It's a very laid back site, but a little difficult to find. If you use sat nav it will announce you have arrived when going over a bridge. The site is actually under the bridge. It took us about 5 attempts to work it out.

Have fun!

Stewart


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Boff, could you fit a large motor home almost 9 meters in?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

richs2000 said:


> http://www.campingzeeburg.nl/index.html is open all year but it's a bit of a hole.
> gaasper is my favourite, however like you say, it's closed.


I too have just been looking, gaaper looks good, later in the year.

But everything about zeeburg shouts NO to me. The advert makes it sound like Sodom and Gomorrah and the Google Earth image - looks like a council tip.


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

Like is say, i haven't stayed the night there but drove by in a car and its a hole (by caravan club standards that is, if you're a Glastonbury type (and i am) it might be alright in my t25).

rich


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

jackc said:


> Hi Boff, could you fit a large motor home almost 9 meters in?


Hi, when you look at the standard Dutch tuggers outfit, then a9 metre van should not be a problem on any camp site here... :wink:

Regarding the quality of Camping Zeeburg: Admittedly, I have never spent a night there, why should I as my house is only 25 klicks away... 
But it is the only camp site close to Amsterdam that is open all year. And seen from Google Earth, at least the caravan area looks pretty neat. The tent area looks less nice, that is true. And it is in fact this tent area, more specifically its inhabitants, that has contributed to the fame of the site. However, in February the tent area should be quite deserted.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for info Boff regards


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Old thread I know - but thanks to the above! Googling for ages and could not find anything. Should have looked here....

Our trip will be pretty much unplanned - but we've just booked Amsterdam half marathon! 

So we'll need somewhere to hobble back to.....


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Just got back from a lads trip to Amsterdam staying in Camping Zeeburg - and thought I would revive an old thread to give a bit of an update.

Site is having substantial works carried out to improve it - but is still fully open.. just muddy and lots of bits cornered off etc.

Staff very friendly and helpfull - good shop (only open to 12 off peak) and location is good. 10 min walk to the tram stop and then another 10-15 in to city depending on where you stop off.

Shower blocks were clean and modern - but even in off peak there was a queue all morning...but it did move quickly (showers cost extra, 1 euro for about 10min)

Very tricky to find the campsite at the moment as mentioned earlier - sat navs take you to a bridge and the campsite is below - unfortunately this bridge is closed for reapir and you have to follow a diversion (whcih is not clear at all - luckily it seems everyone is getting lost and we were flagged down and told how to get into the site from a helpfull passer by!)

Overall I was happy to stay there for three nights and thought it was good value & it was really nice to have a great time in Amsterdam and not go back to a cramped hotel room.


----------

